

On Failure: How VC Rejection Made Me Remember Why I Fell in Love with Programming - atduskgreg
http://www.urbanhonking.com/ideasfordozens/2008/12/on_failure.html

======
sanj
_We hadn't seen the technology as a product that needed to be sold to masses
of users, but rather as an idea whose obvious rightness would obviate any
obstacles. In the face of their math, this view seemed hopelessly naive._

That nails so terribly much.

